# 10 K Islands Is this doable ?



## SWFL_Gheenoe

Ive done a few multi-day trips in my gheenoe and gladesman. Tough part is bringing adequate gear for the timeframe... New Turkey key is one of my favorites for setting up shop. Sling a hammock and offload a cooler to clear out the boat and get to fishin! 

Definitely takes a weather window though...


----------



## firecat1981

Guys do it all the time. Pack smart.


----------



## lemaymiami

If you're not going in a group, shorten your sails a bit and make your first outing an overnighter to see how you fare. Then for a longer trip you'll have a much better idea of what's needed (and what's not needed...). For a guide like me to be on scene at very first light... we'll be running an hour or more before sunup. When you're camping it's all right in front of you when you roll out of your tent or hammock... 

Post up how it goes for you...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yes do it all the time like to stay at hog key because the backside of the island keeps your boat protected just make sure you hug the northern mangroves the water deepest there.







⁸


----------



## TravHale

Wow, that's a lot of gear. Is that all for one person?


----------



## Backcountry 16

TravHale said:


> Wow, that's a lot of gear. Is that all for one person?


Yeap one is none and two is one when camping an hour from the ramp in the 10 k islands.


----------



## noeettica

I go with a group bot friday's weather and the 1 foot seas seem a bit much


----------



## Backcountry 16

noeettica said:


> I go with a group bot friday's weather and the 1 foot seas seem a bit much


If you put in at port of the isles you can pretty much stay in the backcountry to Hog key or Whitehorse key without hitting the gulf.


----------



## noeettica

National Weather Service







forecast.weather.gov


----------



## TravHale

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yeap one is none and two is one when camping an hour from the ramp in the 10 k islands.


Yeah, I get that... I guess coming from kayak camping and backpacking, I've got my gear whittled down to fit in a 60-80liter bag. Hopfully this will afford me being able to simply sleep in a bivvy on my skiff.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe

This is totally rational. I've done several 2 person trips of 3-4 days through the islands and/or the backcountry out of my Cayo 173 tiller. (obviously slightly longer than 15') You can fit more than enough gear/food/water for that long. I bring a small tent with a roll-up inflatable sleep mat, 2 gallons of water, protein bars, beef jerky, some fruit, hot dogs, a tiny stove that screws onto the the top of camping size propane bottle, and and an extra 5 gallons of fuel if I'm going deep for multiple days. Stop in at the Ranger Station to leave a float plan, bring a good emergency radio, kick off the dock, and don't look back. Enjoy! Oh, and don't forget the bug spray!


----------



## Backcountry 16

moZigOoNin4lYfe said:


> This is totally rational. I've done several 2 person trips of 3-4 days through the islands and/or the backcountry out of my Cayo 173 tiller. (obviously slightly longer than 15') You can fit more than enough gear/food/water for that long. I bring a small tent with a roll-up inflatable sleep mat, 2 gallons of water, protein bars, beef jerky, some fruit, hot dogs, a tiny stove that screws onto the the top of camping size propane bottle, and and an extra 5 gallons of fuel if I'm going deep for multiple days. Stop in at the Ranger Station to leave a float plan, bring a good emergency radio, kick off the dock, and don't look back. Enjoy! Oh, and don't forget the bug spray!


No float plan needed outside the park. No Ranger station at port of the Islands if he uses that ramp and stays north hes outside the park and can do as he pleases camping wise. This is why I camp outside the park personally.


----------



## Flatoutfly

This is something on my bucket list. Q. If I was to go to Lostman's five campsite, from Chokoloskee (24 miles) do most people run through the backcountry instead of going through the Gulf. How safe is it leaving your truck and trailer for a few days at Chokoloskee and or Flamingo? Oh, and how is the fishing around Lostmans Bay?


----------



## GitchaPull

Did it this past weekend. Very do-able


----------



## Backcountry 16

GitchaPull said:


> Did it this past weekend. Very do-able
> View attachment 167690
> 
> 
> View attachment 167691


Looks like hog key


----------



## JonathanD

For sure, people do the 10k islands in canoes and kayaks every day. Pack smart. I did two trips on kayaks, one to Tiger key and one to Hells Bay chickee. If I can get my Skanu in time for camping weather I will head down there again.


----------



## GitchaPull

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looks like hog key


 👀


----------



## GitchaPull

Oh yeah, and watch them tides...


----------



## Seawoods

Flatoutfly said:


> This is something on my bucket list. Q. If I was to go to Lostman's five campsite, from Chokoloskee (24 miles) do most people run through the backcountry instead of going through the Gulf. How safe is it leaving your truck and trailer for a few days at Chokoloskee and or Flamingo? Oh, and how is the fishing around Lostmans Bay?


I've done it both ways--its fun to look around--but people generally go through the backcountry, especially in smaller draft boats. As far as your vehicle and trailer, I've never had a problem launching from Chokoloskee or from Flamingo and leaving my truck and trailer for a few days. I usually launch from Chokoloskee Island Park on Chokoloskee. As far as fishing, it depends.


----------



## gandolf

Ive stayed out for 4 days in a gheenoe and was not a problem at all


----------



## Loogie

For you experienced thousand island campers, what kind of gear do you carry that you consider indispensable? My wife and I are planning a two day in Mar and we would appreciate some gouge on equipment. We do plan to use a tent and cook our meals.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe

Backcountry 16 said:


> No float plan needed outside the park. No Ranger station at port of the Islands if he uses that ramp and stays north hes outside the park and can do as he pleases camping wise. This is why I camp outside the park personally.


Very true! I need to try it this way. I haven't been North of Picnic Key. Where exactly is the Northernmost line of the park? The West Pass?


----------



## Backcountry 16

moZigOoNin4lYfe said:


> Very true! I need to try it this way. I haven't been North of Picnic Key. Where exactly is the Northernmost line of the park? The West Pass?


Panther key south is the Park boundary. Hog key and Whitehorse are just outside the parks boundary to the North and Port of the isles or Goodland will get you to either of these campsites. But I prefer port of the isles even though it has a 40 minute or so manatee zone as it's a more protected run to the campsite compared to Goodland. It was really an adventure camping there in a Gheenoe in the 90s before the damn gps you had to use a compass and a paper chart and some good old orange ribbon tape(always removed when leaving). Old man rant over.


----------



## noeettica

I am planning on doing this trip very soon 

PM me and we can put something togather


----------



## noeettica

So have I I am talking about the 1 foot seas and 22 mph winds / rain expected this friday ...




gandolf said:


> Ive stayed out for 4 days in a gheenoe and was not a problem at all
> View attachment 167710


----------



## Backcountry 16

Loogie said:


> For you experienced thousand island campers, what kind of gear do you carry that you consider indispensable? My wife and I are planning a two day in Mar and we would appreciate some gouge on equipment. We do plan to use a tent and cook our meals.


First thing I will tell you is tie your coolers shut or put them in your tent at night or the racoons will have a blast. Plenty of drinking water bug repellent the Mosquitoes never leave and the no see ums will be out at dawn and dusk. You should be able to catch trout on the outside islands and flats and possibly a redfish and since your below Marco you can keep them since its outside the closure zone. I would also bring a sun shower, tarp and rope it's nice to knock the grime off at the end of the day the and definitely a vhf radio as cell service will be spotty. Also Alcohol for the campfire if that's your thing. And a good first aid kit as it is sort of remote. Sharp are is a good idea or good tree saw I prefer the ax pwrsonally.


----------



## Backcountry 16

noeettica said:


> So have I I am talking about the 1 foot seas and 22 mph winds / rain expected this friday ...


Yeah thats pretty windy there I would find another time. Luckily I am only a little more than a hour away. You got my number let me know when you're heading down.


----------



## Mako 181

I Agree

"For That Reason - I am Out"


----------



## permitchaser

Hell yes take your boat. Just bring a good rain suit just in case. You'll be fine and catch a bunch of fish


----------



## mro

Somewhere along the way I turned into a wuss.
Ruffing it turned into looking forward to a hot shower at the end of the day, a drink at the bar, meals from a menu and an air conditioned room. I've definitely slowed down some.


----------



## mro

gandolf said:


> gheenoe
> View attachment 167710


Looks ... tippy 
Bet it gets into places I've never gone to.


----------



## noeettica

Did the 10 k with the G-Noe for years 

But i got a KILLER deal on a Mod-VTunnel !

More freeboard more Beam 

hauls MORE gear safely !!!

But still love a noe for skinny/ twisty rivers


----------



## Gaudy

An overnight at Gullivan Key out of Craigcat in May.


----------



## Kirc

_ "Where exactly is the Northernmost line of the park? The West Pass? "_


have a boundary marker out front just W/SW Camp LuLu
next is in first inside bay traveling up west pass on N side
cant really explain the next one ....its located halfway when taking shortcut over to the ruins
next marker is at the very top of West Pass / the river where it splits L-R
next marker is on the far East side of Facahatchee Bay

think my memory is pretty close, good luck


----------



## mro

Gaudy said:


> An overnight at Gullivan Key out of Craigcat in May.


your water craft... is
pretty rad......icle


----------



## noeettica

Glad I did NOT go out there this weekend ! Small craft advisory ! Wet and Salty ride back in !!!


----------



## GitchaPull

noeettica said:


> Glad I did NOT go out there this weekend ! Small craft advisory ! Wet and Salty ride back in !!!


It’s actually nicer camping when it’s windy. Did it last weekend and it was blowing 20 the whole time. Didn’t turn on a thermacell or use a drop of bug spray. If you launch at port of the island, you can run the back to any of the islands and never have to get out front


----------



## Tak2009

My son and I have have taken two three day trips in the 10K Islands (Mormon Key and Rabbit Key). Both were winter trips so we had to deal with long tidal ranges. The low tides also influenced our decision to depart out of Everglades City ( Rod and Gun Club Ramp) as opposed to Chokoloskee . As you can see in the photo, we packed heavy but were comfortable and had plenty of food, water and fuel. We used a beach anchor with a lot of anchor line. Even with that, the boat would still end high and dry on some occasions. Great experience. Wouldn't trade those memories for anything.


----------



## Tak2009




----------



## Dane

noeettica said:


> Would you spend a couple of days down there in a 15' "Microskiff" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Weather Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marine.weather.gov


I took the wife down to Tiger Key out of the main ranger station many years ago in a 14' skiff for our 7th anniversary (I'm a romantic devil). Had plenty of gear for a 3 day trip packed. Have been back since with a group of kayakers I work with for a 2 nighter. My skiff was loaded with my gear (I like a few creature comforts at my age) plus all the firewood they thought they could carry in their yaks. Great time but it takes a while to learn the fishing there cause everything looks fishy.


----------



## Dane

Tak2009 said:


> My son and I have have taken two three day trips in the 10K Islands (Mormon Key and Rabbit Key). Both were winter trips so we had to deal with long tidal ranges. The low tides also influenced our decision to depart out of Everglades City ( Rod and Gun Club Ramp) as opposed to Chokoloskee . As you can see in the photo, we packed heavy but were comfortable and had plenty of food, water and fuel. We used a beach anchor with a lot of anchor line. Even with that, the boat would still end high and dry on some occasions. Great experience. Wouldn't trade those memories for anything.


I know what you mean about anchoring. Sat almost four hours in the middle of the night one trip waiting for the tide to come back in as the boat was high and dry 20 yards from shore as night fell. Didn't want her to float away on the high tide so I took a few beers and just sat in her waiting for it. The bugs were horrible at first but about an hour after dark (and a few beers later) they eased up a bit. Still had a great time there.


----------



## RennieRae

Dane said:


> I know what you mean about anchoring. Sat almost four hours in the middle of the night one trip waiting for the tide to come back in as the boat was high and dry 20 yards from shore as night fell.


I know the feeling.... Turkey Key Feb 2019.









Sure is pretty though!


----------



## mro

All that last picture needs is an easy chair and 2 fingers of Hennessey


----------



## Dane

Roger that!


----------



## Gaudy

RennieRae said:


> I know the feeling.... Turkey Key Feb 2019.
> View attachment 200201
> 
> 
> Sure is pretty though!
> 
> View attachment 200202


I can attest to the winter tides being a challenge but it is one of the most beautiful places
























and well worth it. I'm fortunate that it's only a 35 minute ride to the ramp and I am on my way to peace and tranquility!


----------



## Wuggs

I've done 6 day trips in a 14' kayak (Flamingo/Whitewater Bay) including fishing gear so you should have no problems with room in a skiff. Couple points of advice--keep an eye on the weather, winds especially. Take plenty of water, a gallon a day is recommended. I always take an extra gallon or two.


----------

